# 2003 motorola phone obsolete



## jgatty (Dec 13, 2005)

Why should a 2003 745 owner with a factory warranty on the car and its accessories, including the phone, have to pay to retrofit for bluetooth now that the original phone, which was part of the purchase, is now obsolete and can not be serviced? I think not. 

Has anybody else encountered the recent problem with the discontinued support for the original motorola phone?


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

jgatty said:


> Why should a 2003 745 owner with a factory warranty on the car and its accessories, including the phone, have to pay to retrofit for bluetooth now that the original phone, which was part of the purchase, is now obsolete and can not be serviced? I think not.
> 
> Has anybody else encountered the recent problem with the discontinued support for the original motorola phone?


check the 7 series thread there are tons of posts and info about phones


----------



## Phil Klein (Feb 11, 2007)

jgatty said:


> Why should a 2003 745 owner with a factory warranty on the car and its accessories, including the phone, have to pay to retrofit for bluetooth now that the original phone, which was part of the purchase, is now obsolete and can not be serviced? I think not.
> 
> Has anybody else encountered the recent problem with the discontinued support for the original motorola phone?


I have an 04 5 series. When I bought my car they assured me it would be retrofitted for bluetooth. So inititally I didn't buy their $2K Motorola phone. As you may know, they have reneged on the retrofitting, so I bought my $2K V60 (aka piece of crap)

Now the phone charger in the armrest doesn't work, and the entire phone system only works 75% of the time. Fortunately I have a friend who upgraded his BMW to a new one, and gave me his old V60. As you know, there are NONE available!


----------



## CJsCar (May 12, 2005)

You have asked several questions and I will try to answer them in order. 

First, I believe if you check your owners manual I think you will find that the telephone has a different warranty than the vehicle.

Second, "why do you have to pay to retrofit for bluetooth" answers itself. Covered repairs do not include upgrades and retrofits. Your vehicle is repaired to original specifications.

Third, all cell phones are pretty much obsolete when you purchase them. You may not have the bells and whistles that telephones come with today (ie: Bluetooth) but as long as they perform the functions they were designed to do you get exactly what you paid for.

Fourth, while it is true that you can't take the vehicle and telephone into your local BMW dealership for a replacement anymore it can be repaired. Your telephone can be sent to Motorola and be repaired, for a fee. You can do it yourself or your dealership can do it for you.

Lastly, while you didn't specify which model telephone you have but there is a Bluetooth module for the 9000 series telephone which simply drops into the existing cradle. This piece allows you to use an approved Bluetooth telephone with all of the vehicle functions. I believe it is $275.00 at a BMW dealership.

I hope this helps you.


----------



## Chuck Chillson (Sep 20, 2005)

Phil Klein said:


> I have an 04 5 series. When I bought my car they assured me it would be retrofitted for bluetooth. So inititally I didn't buy their $2K Motorola phone. As you may know, they have reneged on the retrofitting, so I bought my $2K V60 (aka piece of crap)
> 
> Now the phone charger in the armrest doesn't work, and the entire phone system only works 75% of the time. Fortunately I have a friend who upgraded his BMW to a new one, and gave me his old V60. As you know, there are NONE available!


I bought a V60 off ebay for about 60 bucks a couple of years ago. The BMW parts guys claimed that the BMW phone has special software. However, the regular V60 works fine. This was for my 2003 745i.


----------

